# What Aurora kit survied your childhood all these years?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

The only one that survied my Childhood from the 70's and thanks to my mom storing it in her attic is the Aurora MOTM Rodan kit and it still has that aweful testors shinny brown paint on it  .


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Invaders UFO and the Flying Sub!!!

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Still have my Spindrift! And a 1975 release of the Nieuport 11 that i still haven't built :lol:.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

None of my Arora kits survived. I left home and the Aurora kits were thrown in the garbage because my younger brother was afraid of them, at the time.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

All of the "Monsters of the Movies" and the '70's Seaview reissue.


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

My glow in the dark Wolfman.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

MOTM Creature & Wolf Man

Prehistoric Scenes Tar Pit, Jungle Swamp, Saber Toothed Tiger, Sailback Reptile & Flying Reptile.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

None. I did build a Mr. Spock for my little brother that I found in a department store back in '79, and he kept it through the years. Gave it back to me about 5 years ago with just one little tree limb missing. Still have my original '64 G.I. Joe though.


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

Various parts from my Monster Scenes sets, like Vampirella, Frankenstein, The Doctor, The Victim and some of the "furniture" are still around ... all the other stuff was given to my youngest cousin when I was "too old" to have kid stuff, same time my Mom gave away all my G.I. Joes!!!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Let's see....

Batmobile
Batcycle ( a few missing parts )
Batboat
Batplane
Black Beauty
Batman
Dracula
Frankenstein
Wolf Man
Mummy
Phantom of the Opera
Several glow peices, and random parts from other kits ( such as Dr. J & Mr. H, Hunchback, Creature... )

Monster Scenes:
Dracula
Vampirella
Frankenstein
Dr. Deadly
Pain Parlour
Gruesome Goodies

That's about all I can think of... I also have a few surviving parts from the Dark Shadows Werewolf kit ( MPC? )

- GJS


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Batman kit I built around 1966 and I bought the Factory Superman I first saw around 4-5 years old.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's too bad all your parents were in to throwing away all your stuff when they thought you were too old. 

My parents kept EVERYTHING I owned, and when something became broken, my dad would fix it for me until I was old enough to fix it myself.

I knew of another kid who's parents made him put everything in a garage sale 2 years after they bought it for him. MAN! That kid had so much Star Wars toys and Dukes of Hazzard models, like the 1/16 scale General Lee that all ended up in garage sales for $0.50 - $1.75! That doesn't make sense to me though, considering in those days, some of those Star Wars Kenner toys were running $15-$45, which in today's money would be around the $30 - $110 range.

I wish I was smart / rich enough in those days to buy all his toys at the end of the year!

I guess by not throwing away my stuff, my parents taught me that everything has value and to cherish the things you have. 

The only thing is...now I have to store it somewhere!


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

All the one's I had were either blown up or burnt, but I still have the one's my Dad built in the 60's:
Batman
Superman
Sparticus
The Mummy
Wolfman
Hunchback


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

All of my monsters, a few of the superheroes. "Survived" is relative - they went through a flood and lost some pieces in the process. Most have been restored.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I may have a Frankenstein kit that I bought as a build-up (and painted up) at the thrift store that was next to our house in the 60s--bought it for 2¢! And I have the remains of a Hunchback and best of all a Fantastic Voyage Voyager and Moonbus I bought from a guy just after high school--both build-ups too--and I got them, a BU Flying Sub and Spindrift (since destroyed) for two bucks. Such a deal...


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Well, let's see...

The Voyager, the Moonbus, the LIS Robot, the Spindrift, and the Flying Sub.

The Voyager has been upgraded; the others remain in their "original build" conditions. I do have plans restore the Moonbus... eventually.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Joined the service at 17 and mom threw out my complete Aurora original 13 and all my Famous Monsters of Filmland. She wasn't being mean. It was scary to my little brother and she had no idea how I treasured them.

I recollected them all now but fat chance I'll find a 4 year stash of mint FMoF.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

None of my old kits survived.

My Aurora Classic Monsters were either:
• burned in small fires we started in the woods
• burned with magnifying glasses in the sun
• burned with a wood burner
• buried in landslides playing in the "dirthills"
• exploded with firecrackers and M80's
• shot to death with my BB-gun

All of my cars and planes met the same grisly kind of deaths...

My Monster Scenes are buried in the sludge of a backwoods stream up in Harford County, Maryland somewhere (circa 1974).

:dude:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The Silver, blue, black and red knights, are all I have left, and those werent really from my childhood, but my early college days, in 75-76.All the other earlier kits were trashed by my mom.....otto


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Alas , nary a one  . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Aurora Glow Witch still in the box, Aurora Glow Hunchback still in the box, a bunch of spare parts...you know the regular parts that came with each glow moster kit. I have most of the Glow instruction sheets and cut-out box tops for each glow monster. Glow Godzilla box and glow King Kong box with all the spare parts and sheets inside. Some monster scene and prehistoric scene tops and instruction sheets...no complete build-ups survived!

The good news is I have ALL of the monsters now as either originals or re-issues back in my possession!


MMM


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Back in the early 1990s when I started getting serious about finding Aurora kits I would ask any baby boomer-aged guy here at the Test Center if they had any old models. I actually did pretty well finding some that way. One that got away tho... I asked a Sergeant stationed here, and he knew exactly what I was looking for. He told me that his grandmother worked at a hobby shop and brought home the factory builts for him that came with the caseload deliveries. He said he carried them from base to base for a few years. He finally decided to get rid of them, tossing them all in a dumpster - at the base he was stationed at before this one...


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

*Still collecting*

I started model building when I was ten years old in 1955. Stiil involved today as well.
All of my early models are in the attic, nearly 100 of them. They include WWI and WWII fighters and bombers and "modern day" jets like the B-58 Hustler, B-52, B-57, etc. Remember the Chance Vought Cutlass, the Gruman Panther, the Pogo Stick!

I have the Sopwith Camel, SE-5 Scout,the Neiuport, the Spad, the Fokker VII, and the big de Havilland DH-10 bomber.

I really need to get up there, bring them all down, and clean and fix them up again. There are some real treasures up there which are waiting to be appreciated again!!!! 

Will post pics, I promise.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

None have survived, alas, but I think I only ever had the Cro-Magnon Woman and Glow King Kong, which I didn't build or paint at all well. It was not having them as a kid that has made me such an keen collector nowadays.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Only a few left out of mine.

Moonbus, Peppermint Fuzz car and an Aurora-released USS Enterprise.

All need restoring.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

LIS Robot (incomplete), Cyclops & Robinson Family (my 1st kit EVER), Spindrift, Voyager, Moonbus, Batman, Batmobile, Batplane, LOTG Snake scene, Flying Sub, Seaview.


----------



## schmidtjv (Apr 7, 2004)

KONG!

...and a few bits and pieces from The Creature and the head of the Witch.

John


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Not a single kit survived my jr. high pyro phase.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Somewhere in Moon Lake, Fl .exists an Aurora Graveyard. The only thing I have left is an Aurora Creature Figure, Just the figure.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I think the only one that survived is my Hunchback of Notre Dame with glow-in-the-dark parts. Couldn't tell you why that one and not the others.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

It is obvious to me, by reading your posts, that none of you had an older brother who delighted in tormenting you by nonchalantly knocking your models off their shelves. In other words......"I'm sorry, ma'am, there were no survivors." 


Wayne


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Rebel Rocker said:


> It is obvious to me, by reading your posts, that none of you had an older brother who delighted in tormenting you by nonchalantly knocking your models off their shelves. In other words......"I'm sorry, ma'am, there were no survivors."
> 
> 
> Wayne


My older brother flattened my Aurora t-rex while pulling into my parents garage  .But i got revenge though took his kiss records and played frisbie with them with my friends :devil:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

A few of mine survived but the only one with the original paintjob is The Mummy. All the rest were stripped and some repainted in the days before PL. Got a few still awaiting a new paint job and a couple of those will require major repair work. 

Glow Mummy
Glow Godzilla
Glow King Kong
Glow Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde
MOTM Frankenstein
MOTM Creature From the Black Lagoon
CS Superman


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

None! 

Thrown away or given away (by me) by the time I went off to college.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Speaking of older brothers. Mine, who was five years my senior, was probably why I started modeling in the first place. Not that he showed me how to build or anything like that(I was the annoying little brother).

Some of my earliest childhood memories are of him building models at a tray table in our TV room. Weird-oh's, Rat Finks, Revell's "Flash Gordon", Tom Daniel customs, and AMT car kits.

Sometimes if he bought a kit at JJ Newbury's(a local Woolworth's type of store). I had to get one too. I remember a getting a "Leaky Boat Louie" that my dad had to build for me.

There was also a box of some of his old built original Aruora monsters in the attic. Once when I was four-ish, I screwed up my courage to have a look at them. I recall that Dracula's cloak was painted in a great gloss blue(probably Testor's). I also remember being spooked by the artwork on the Creature instructions.

As he reached his teenage years, he stopped building, and I started in earnest. I built almost every monster and figure type model I could get, Aroura monsters, Prehistoric scenes, MPC's Mansion and Pirate kits...etc. I also went throught he gamut of cars, tanks, planes and boats that went the way of firecrackers and such.

So, I've got my older bro to thank for getting me into this hobby.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

See, now , I hear that so many of you blew up kits with firecrackers. Not sure why (maybe I just couldn't get my hands on any explosives), but I never did experience that. Of course, to try it _now_ would just seem sort of a sacrilege!!


Wayne

P.S. Lest anyone get the idea that I hated my big brother, nothing could be farther from the truth!! He was, and is, a hero of mine!!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Had almost all squarebox monsters and several customized ones. Collection followed me up thru college. Sold the lot about 7 yrs ago when cash was tight and wanted to buy my wife a nice anniversary dinner. It was worth it.

Had them all, even Jekyll, but the one thing I miss most: an original G.I. Joe (cloth clothes, fuzzy head) I restructured into a really gross, burned Frankenstein. Totally resculpted his head and face with regular old kids modeling clay (this was about '86 mind you). Now that I have Aves I need to find another Joe.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Rebel Rocker said:


> It is obvious to me, by reading your posts, that none of you had an older brother who delighted in tormenting you by nonchalantly knocking your models off their shelves. In other words......"I'm sorry, ma'am, there were no survivors."
> 
> 
> Wayne


my 2 older brothers had built them too so I pretty much dodged that bullet...except one morning waiting for the bus, one brother was high (still not sure what on), was very irrational trying to pick a fight. When I ignored him he slapped the Hunchback I was painting outta my hand.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Zero- Seaview, Spindrift and Flying sub all live in the bottom of our pond.....


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Dr P , we had a Newberry's in Hot Springs when i was a kid . got my first Aurora ( yup , Frankenstein ) there . 
that store had everything even a lunch counter . great memories ! 
hb


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

beck said:


> Hey Dr P , we had a Newberry's in Hot Springs when i was a kid . got my first Aurora ( yup , Frankenstein ) there .
> that store had everything even a lunch counter . great memories !
> hb


We had a New Berrys to by me in the Bergen Mall plus Woolworths,Mc cory's,Two guys wich all of them had Aurora models.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I got lucky with my older brother; he introduced me to both model building AND comic book collecting! :wave:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Me and my friends decided we were too old and too kool for monster models.
We collected them up and stood them atop a brick wall side by side.
Then we took these BB Guns...and we...and we..............

Oh I can't even write it!!
Some sins can never be forgiven...


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Black Bear w/cubs
Blue Knight
Jungle Swamp

The rest went the way of most models, though I did do the wet spray-paint and matches thing more than fireworks.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I still have my second Batmobile (minus Robin's left arm and the three stacks) and the 2001 Orion (minus the antenna).

I had all the SF vehicles, and now they're gone ... <sniff>


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

wolfman66 said:


> We had a New Berrys to by me in the Bergen Mall plus Woolworths,Mc cory's,Two guys wich all of them had Aurora models.


I remember that Newbery's at the Bergen Mall, my brother and I spent countless hours downstairs in the toy department looking at all the model kits we couldn't afford! We lived about six blocks from there and would walk over alone (remember, it was the early '70s and the streets were still safe for kids) in the summer. After a stop at Newbery's we would walk across the footbridge over Route 4 to hang out at Korvette's in their toy department. Then we'd take in a movie over at the Stanley Warner Theatre on Route 4 (I saw the first Star Wars on the big screen there in '77). Oh the memories...

But I digress...in keeping with the original theme of this thread, I still have my Aurora Witch and Forgotten Prisoner as well as an unbuilt Monster Scenes Vampirella still in the box. But so many others are sitting in some landfill somewhere.

Sure do wish I had my Doctor Doolittle and His Pushme-Pullyou and Good Ship Flounder...


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

not a single one......


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Aurora-brat said:


> I remember that Newbery's at the Bergen Mall, my brother and I spent countless hours downstairs in the toy department looking at all the model kits we couldn't afford! We lived about six blocks from there and would walk over alone (remember, it was the early '70s and the streets were still safe for kids) in the summer. After a stop at Newbery's we would walk across the footbridge over Route 4 to hang out at Korvette's in their toy department. Then we'd take in a movie over at the Stanley Warner Theatre on Route 4 (I saw the first Star Wars on the big screen there in '77). Oh the memories...
> 
> But I digress...in keeping with the original theme of this thread, I still have my Aurora Witch and Forgotten Prisoner as well as an unbuilt Monster Scenes Vampirella still in the box. But so many others are sitting in some landfill somewhere.
> 
> Sure do wish I had my Doctor Doolittle and His Pushme-Pullyou and Good Ship Flounder...


Hey you remeber the Two-guys dept store they had a ton of Aurora's on the shelves.Plus Woolworths down on Mainstreet hackensack.To bad we cant bring back the 70's those day were the best.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Korvette's! Two Guys'! Bergen Mall! I have friends who've worked at all those places!

You fellow Jersey guys must have been to HiWay Hobby on rt 17, right?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, I forgot - I have an original Aurora Godzilla and Superman, but they weren't mine originally. I got thm from a friend as trades. Someday I'll get up the nerve and try to refurbish them.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

John P said:


> Korvette's! Two Guys'! Bergen Mall! I have friends who've worked at all those places!
> 
> You fellow Jersey guys must have been to HiWay Hobby on rt 17, right?


Manny of times been to Hi-way Hobby and also RidgeField hobby on Grand ave.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

These two, plus a Comic Scenes Superboy that's waiting for a rebuild. Everything else met one or another of the fates described above, except for a couple WW I planes I sold to a collector.

Mark McGosh, what would we have done without PL and now the 2 Ms?


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

wolfman66 said:


> Hey you remeber the Two-guys dept store they had a ton of Aurora's on the shelves.Plus Woolworths down on Mainstreet hackensack.To bad we cant bring back the 70's those day were the best.


If you mean the Two Guys over in Lodi on Essex Street, sure do. They had a great toy department downstairs in the back of the store. I remember getting several kits there as a kid.

And Woolworths on Main Street, another great place to find model kits back in the day. 

But, the best place of all was Selrite over on Route 17. I still have a few unbuilt kits with Selrite price stickers on them! I remember when you first walked in that store, there was this big Corgi display filled with cool die cast stuff like Batmobiles, Bat Boats, 007 Spy cars, tanks, and other amazing pricey stuff to make a 10 year old boy drool!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

John P said:


> Korvette's! Two Guys'! Bergen Mall! I have friends who've worked at all those places!
> 
> You fellow Jersey guys must have been to HiWay Hobby on rt 17, right?


My first job was at Barracini's in the Bergen mall scooping ice cream. I credit my hefty forearms to that job!

Sure, I've been to HiWay Hobbies, but I didn't discover that place until I was much older. No childhood memories to connect with that place I'm affraid.

However, I do remember the first time my dad took me to Polks hobbies in NYC. 5 fllors of hobby merchandise. He had to pry me out of that store. It was heaven to a model building kid. Display cases filled with amzing model built up by the "experts" of the day. 

Ah to have a time machine to go back and visit these places one more time. For that matter, a time machine to go back and save all those cool models we've lost over the years...


----------



## ModelManiac (Jun 16, 2007)

My first post here since the PL days a few years back, and it's somehow an appropriate topic to start off with: by going back to pretty much where it started.

The only two Aurora kits I ever owned survived: Godzilla and Creature from the Black Lagoon, reissue glow versions from the 70s. Godzilla has a few drips of red paint on his hands and around his mouth (you know, "blood"), splotches of black for his pupils, and red and orange flames on the buildings. Otherwise he's unpainted. The Creature is unpainted. Although broken in a few places and missing a couple of fingers, they're mostly intact.

David


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i have a seaview with the base, its missing the antenna and one rudder but it pretty good shape. i have a johan 69 road runner and monogram 55 chevy steet machine too . they were my first builds but i blew up the rest. i stopped modeling when my cousins blew up my b-17 flying fortress which i took a year to complete. my uncle bought it and i was going to build another...... im still in shock... i cant talk any more...lol


----------

